

Turn Your Phone into a Computer with Andromium OS WORKING Kickstarter - alezucco90
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/andromium-the-next-evolution-computing-platform

======
alezucco90
This project has developed a simple app that uses an MHL dock to turn your
phone into a computer!

